# Is this Rotala Nanjenshan.



## TheKillHaa (Sep 15, 2007)

is this Rotala Nanjenshan??

my question is because leaves are identical in size and diameter than wallichi, but green always, no matter intensity of light..  in plant finder, looks thicker than this one...



















Thanks in advance..


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

That's _Mayaca fluviatilis_.


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

agreed


----------



## TheKillHaa (Sep 15, 2007)

thanks for ur fast response..

yes,, i finally sure,,
i was wrong.

thanks too much!


----------

